# Would You Trust Riding in a Driverless Taxicab?



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Driverless cars around the corner.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Driverless cars around the corner.


of course why would you ride in a car or taxi with an Islamic jihadist going where a Allah told him to go?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I call them zombie cars


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

No f'ing way.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Only if it was driving on a road only with these type of vehicles


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Driverless cars around the corner.


Then that car can take 5 people as passengers I guess!


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

some how the driverless car would get a 4.9


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it would be quite the adventure.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think it would be quite the adventure.


It will get a lot of 1 star for not carrying a conversation that pumps up a $4.00 minimum rider's ego.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Generally speaking, I wouldn't take a driverless car on a regular basis anymore than I want to be able to control my house with my smartphone. We got one of those electronic dog doors once that only opens when the collar is close to try and keep the cat inside. Worked great until it didn't and then guess what, dogs couldn't get in and out to do their business and we had to go buy another dog door. How many times has your cell phone, internet, computer, you name it crapped out on you? I don't want to give technology that much power and the paranoid libertarian in me can just see Big Brother not liking something I say or do and locking me in or out of my own house because it's all wired into my smartphone. 

I digress, but the same concept applies to the driverless cars. I would take them just like I would take Uber, if I was planning to go out drinking, etc, but not on a regular basis because who knows where I might end up.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure, but only after other people have tested it out thoroughly first.  First gen models? Hell no... unless it's a demo ride on a closed course.
Eventually humans won't be allowed to drive because the computers do it better and human drivers are just a safety hazard. We're a long way from that, but I'm only 38 so there's a very good chance that "driverless" cars will become good enough that I'll be willing to ride in one during my lifetime. Naturally all this is assuming that the machines don't become sentient and decide to kill us off for the good of the universe.


----------



## Pinky & The Brain (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm sure once "driverless cars" start hitting the road, people are gonna start messing with them for fun... spray painting over the sensors/cameras, having the cars mess up, throwing objects in the car's path last minute, etc. etc.

Will be interesting, for sure.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Of course but then I would also use fake credit cards and ask the driver to wait while I rent out the car to *****s giving blowjobs


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I would trust it to get me from A to B if I was able to put in both addresses correctly. But how many times is the pin off? I wouldn't trust it to know someone had vomited in the seat on the ride before me. I wouldn't trust it to handle a drive thru. I wouldn't trust it to tell me where the best places to eat are. I wouldn't trust it to find my phone before the next pax, and return it to me. I wouldn't trust it to know what to do in a new neighborhood that hasn't been mapped yet, or in pretty much any apartment or townhome complex. I wouldn't trust it to handle emergency or event related road closures. 

So in the right, perfect circumstances yes. For real life? No.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Perfect drug mule. Just wear a hockey mask.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Pinky & The Brain said:


> I'm sure once "driverless cars" start hitting the road, people are gonna start messing with them for fun... spray painting over the sensors/cameras, having the cars mess up, throwing objects in the car's path last minute, etc. etc.
> 
> Will be interesting, for sure.


Any vandalism will be recorded, face recognition would ID the perp with the Robot sending evidence of any vandalism straight to the Robot protection section of the Police Force.

Apart from losing ALL Uber travel rights new laws and penalties protecting Robots may well be tougher than those protecting humans.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Of course but then I would also use fake credit cards and ask the driver to wait while I rent out the car to *****s giving blowjobs


All behaviours that would be easily recorded, sent to enforcement agencies that would love the evidence provided for the prosecutors case.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Have you not seen terminator?!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> I would trust it to get me from A to B if I was able to put in both addresses correctly. But how many times is the pin off? I wouldn't trust it to know someone had vomited in the seat on the ride before me. I wouldn't trust it to handle a drive thru. I wouldn't trust it to tell me where the best places to eat are. I wouldn't trust it to find my phone before the next pax, and return it to me. I wouldn't trust it to know what to do in a new neighborhood that hasn't been mapped yet, or in pretty much any apartment or townhome complex. I wouldn't trust it to handle emergency or event related road closures.
> 
> So in the right, perfect circumstances yes. For real life? No.


These Robot cars aren't just GPS/4G located. They will actually "see" and process images very much like humans do.

Robots will have Google's street view database to "match" the imagery its high definition cameras see. The building in question will be identified by "sight" then number verified.

If a Robot on the cruise comes across a line of buildings with one that has had a renovation, change of paint colour etc, then it will upload the new image to the central database to be distributed amongst the whole fleet.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> These Robot cars aren't just GPS/4G located. They will actually "see" and process images very much like humans do.
> 
> Robots will have Google's street view database to "match" the imagery its high definition cameras see. The building in question will be identified by "sight" then number verified.
> 
> If a Robot on the cruise comes across a line of buildings with one that has had a renovation, change of paint colour etc, then it will upload the new image to the central database to be distributed amongst the whole fleet.


That's not how or what it sees. It would require too much CPU procecing power to proces all the data in real time and a lot of HDD space to record all that data.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wha...8jr-QG1_4yQCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=360&bih=533


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

I'd love to see one of these cars in action, picking up drunks in West Hollywood at 2 am.

It would circle the area for 45 minutes to find a safe spot to park.

Maybe it would have to make a left on Robertson from Santa Monica to pick up from the Abbey.

Yeah, uh huh....whatever. LOL


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> All behaviours that would be easily recorded, sent to enforcement agencies that would love the evidence provided for the prosecutors case.


Except they can't record audio without consent and I dress like black Jesus, so good luck with that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Except they can't record audio without consent and I dress like black Jesus, so good luck with that.


Like I had posted in another thread, I have a State Transport Minister as a regular client. We have some great discussions about the Industry. Anyhow we talked about Driverless cars and a few of the issues.

Firstly he said that Google had visited ALL the State Transport Ministers and had given them a full update of where they were at in Driverless development- he couldn't tell me as it was commercially sensitive. What he did say was the Google proved beyond amy doubt the advantages of Driverless cars once deployed & integrated.

Reductions in car accidents and the huge costs of road trauma, efficient fleet control in Taxi services as opposed to the random fleet control (they quoted at least 25% less Taxis required to do the same work). He said Governments would be happy to legislate and support driverless cars just for those reasons alone.

I then asked him if Governments would have access to the direct and collateral Data the robots would collect, he said yes.

You see THAT is what Governments are so excited about, Robots cruising around with sophisticated face recognition and recording technology sending back imagery and locations to enforcement agencies automatically of identified wanted Criminals and missing persons.

The whole liability issue of the rare occurrence where a Robot was at fault had "been sorted" I was informed. Simple protections for the Robot like recording passengers, collecting their ID & travel data through fingerprint/iris recognition to gain entry will be granted through law changes.

No State Minister wants to be seen as a backwards Hicksville surrounded by other states enjoying the advantages of driverless cars.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Why wouldn't you? Driverless cars are so much safer, their reaction time is thousands time faster than humans, and they have a 360 view of their environment.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

GooberX said:


> I'd love to see one of these cars in action, picking up drunks in West Hollywood at 2 am.
> 
> It would circle the area for 45 minutes to find a safe spot to park.
> 
> ...


Laws will be changed to allow Robots to pull up and pick up, the Rider will be waiting most of the time.

The rider would have been given automatic ETA's of the Robot's approach, giving them ample time to get their shit together. The Last 10-30 metres of the Robot's mission to find someone will be aided by Bluetooth technology. Proximity to the target would be picked up, the riders phone would light up. Robot will pull up scan Iris and fingerprint to allow access.

Because a Robot's time is more precious than us humans there will be NO unpaid waiting time once the Robot arrives and maybe 3 minutes before a cancellation fee.

Riders will be conditioned very quickly to be more respectful of a Robot's time than a human driver.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Laws will be changed to allow Robots to pull up and pick up, the Rider will be waiting most of the time.
> 
> The rider would have been given automatic ETA's of the Robot's approach, giving them ample time to get their shit together. The Last 10-30 metres of the Robot's mission to find someone will be aided by Bluetooth technology. Proximity to the target would be picked up, the riders phone would light up. Robot will pull up scan Iris and fingerprint to allow access.
> 
> ...


There is NO room where I mentioned.

Laws will be changed? Not in the next 20 years.

Pipe dream.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

GooberX said:


> There is NO room where I mentioned.
> 
> Laws will be changed? Not in the next 20 years.
> 
> Pipe dream.


The Rider with the smart phone will then be directed to a point away from the no stopping area where the driverless car will wait.

it can be by a mapped walking route, supported with street view images

Laws not changed for 20 years? What cave are you living in?

Nevada was the first, followed by California. (See below)

Governments around the world are tripping over themselves not to be seen as backward cavemen. The government that doesn't allow driverless cars will be the laughing stock of the world

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...aws-driverless-cars-autobahns-google-industry

http://www.pewtrusts.org/en/researc...7/29/states-take-the-wheel-on-driverless-cars


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> The Rider with the smart phone will then be directed to a point away from the no stopping area where the driverless car will wait.
> 
> it can be by a mapped walking route, supported with street view images
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

You were saying?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> These Robot cars aren't just GPS/4G located. They will actually "see" and process images very much like humans do.
> 
> Robots will have Google's street view database to "match" the imagery its high definition cameras see. The building in question will be identified by "sight" then number verified.
> 
> If a Robot on the cruise comes across a line of buildings with one that has had a renovation, change of paint colour etc, then it will upload the new image to the central database to be distributed amongst the whole fleet.


That still wouldn't account for user error. And uploading new images doesn't solve the problem until a human can code the changes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> That still wouldn't account for user error. And uploading new images doesn't solve the problem until a human can code the changes.


Maybe not. Mr Robot gets thrown off its lane by a huge newly formed pothole. That "event" being a safety concern is logged, vision and coordinates saved and counter-measure formulated (with or without Human coding). It's uploaded to all the local Robots, and if the scenario is particularly unique it's distribution is widened.

This technology/ artificial intelligence has been in place for years. Military Drones are tasked with a Mission. Whatever their objective is, Drones can update each other with area specific information.

If a Drone is taken out, then the "pack" reconfigures their relative positions to best continue with the Mission without Human input.

You may have noticed I love this stuff!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its definitely in the future. Stores have self checkout aisles. Hotels have robots delivering room service. Commercial aircraft have flown on autopilot for decades. 

To me the scary part is being trapped in the car. It will likely lock down the doors and how will you be able to command an emergency stop if something goes wrong? Especially on a busy road, freeway, bridge etc. I'm sure it will all be sorted out within the next 10-20 years or so.

Its all just a matter of time. The technology is already there and proven. The legality, infrastructure and vehicle/product turnover will ultimately be the determining factors on how long the process will take.


----------

